# FUJIFILM'S latest, X-T1 ?



## Aglet (Jan 20, 2014)

Well, hardly a rumor any more.
January 28th official announcement.
Looks like they're plastering the deck with manual controls a-plenty.
I sure hope it fits and feels better in hand than Nikon's Df.
If so, it's looking like the next Fuji in my collection and likely to displace a few more DSLR bodies for regular use.
A little popup flash would be convenient but can't always have it all.
The one on the xa1 and xm1 works nice as you can tilt it back and use for bounce.

www.fujifilmholdings.com/ja/80th/

www.fujirumors.com/hot-first-real-image-of-the-x-t1-on-japanese-newspaper/


----------



## MLfan3 (Jan 20, 2014)

I think it is very ugly , I much prefer the XE2.
I am not a fan of fake SLR look of the OM-D , the A7R and this one although I have the A7R and the A7.
So unless it gets some sort of Organic sensor and tilt-able screen , I am keeping my A7R and XE2 and sell my A7.


----------



## Aglet (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: FUJIFILM'S latest, X-T1*

Well, there's plenty more unofficial images showing all sides of it now.

www.fujirumors.com/enjoy-more-x-t1-images-evf-specs-bigger-evf-than-e-m1/

I don't mind the look of it, just wondering how I'm gonna hold it.
It looks smaller than the Xe2.
I do like all the physical controls; menu diving will hardly be required.
looks like a flip-screen too, and PC port, 
lock buttons for ISO and shutter speed dials
control rings for drive mode and metering below those
display mode button returns from xe1
looks like dual SD slots
and the tripod mount is still not on the lens axis, but may be using the optional grip.



MLfan3 said:


> I think it is very ugly , I much prefer the XE2.
> I am not a fan of fake SLR look of the OM-D , the A7R and this one although I have the A7R and the A7.
> So unless it gets some sort of Organic sensor and tilt-able screen , I am keeping my A7R and XE2 and sell my A7.


I actually prefer the fit and feel of the OMD EM1 more than anything else lately.
I don't mind the xe2 but it's a little box-ish, even if it's still pretty easy to hold onto.
I've been looking at the Sony A7r but haven't considered it just yet. I like the idea of it for sure... basic imaging back. But for now, most of my glass fits Nikon and D800/e is good enough and I like the handling of it too.
I prefer an SLR type body with a deep grip so I can comfortably carry it without a strap always getting in the way.


----------



## 9VIII (Jan 21, 2014)

Including the lens in has 6 dials! I may not even be able to figure out what I would want to use six dials for.

Hopefully they start adding a joystick like Canon does too, I actually really like those for AF point selection.

If they would just make a full frame camera I'd get one for sure, as is I'm waiting for the X-E2 to drop in price.


----------



## Sella174 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hey, Nikon, look ... both the shutter and the ISO dials have "A" points.

Seriously, this camera might be my point of exit regarding Canon ... all the X system still needs is a weather-sealed, internal focusing 50-200mm f/4 lens (OIS optional).


----------



## Hillsilly (Jan 27, 2014)

Sella174 said:


> Hey, Nikon, look ... both the shutter and the ISO dials have "A" points.
> 
> Seriously, this camera might be my point of exit regarding Canon ... all the X system still needs is a weather-sealed, internal focusing 50-200mm f/4 lens (OIS optional).


I assume you know Fuji have a lens roadmap listing lenses to be released over the next year? No 50-200 f/4, but I'd assume the 50-140 f/2.8 and the "Super Tele Zoom" will be weather-sealed.

FWIW, I'm a Fuji user (I've an older X-E1). If the available focal lengths fit your needs, and you're not an action, wildlife or sports photographer, it is a very nice system to get into.


----------



## Sella174 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hillsilly said:


> I assume you know Fuji have a lens roadmap listing lenses to be released over the next year? No 50-200 f/4, but I'd assume the 50-140 f/2.8 and the "Super Tele Zoom" will be weather-sealed.



Those "roadmaps" are really nice, aren't they? Wish Canon would do something of the same.



Hillsilly said:


> FWIW, I'm a Fuji user (I've an older X-E1). If the available focal lengths fit your needs, and you're not an action, wildlife or sports photographer, it is a very nice system to get into.



For ALL my sub-100mm work the Fujifilm system will be perfect. For the tele-photo stuff, Canon still rules the roost ... but I don't think for long. Both Fujifilm and micro-4/3 are slowly building a stable of quality lenses, with just the 150~300mm focal length not well represented.


----------



## DanielW (Jan 28, 2014)

I think it looks great, almost clean at ISO 800, no matter how manipulated it was.
Even ISO 6400 is pretty acceptable.

http://www.fujifilm.com/products/digital_cameras/x/fujifilm_x_t1/sample_images/img/index/ff_x_t1_012.JPG

Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## bchernicoff (Jan 28, 2014)

If it actually focuses on moving subjects it will steal a lot of DSLR sales. I LOVE my X-E1 and the Fuji lenses, but if I am heading into a situation with moving or otherwise difficult subjects, I grab the Canon every time.


----------



## canon1dxman (Jan 28, 2014)

Sella174 said:


> Hillsilly said:
> 
> 
> > just the 150~300mm focal length not well represented.
> ...


----------



## DanielW (Jan 28, 2014)

bchernicoff said:


> If it actually focuses on moving subjects it will steal a lot of DSLR sales. I LOVE my X-E1 and the Fuji lenses, but if I am heading into a situation with moving or otherwise difficult subjects, I grab the Canon every time.



Good news for you! 

http://www.keithlowphoto.com/2014/01/fujifilm-x-t1-launched-lots-of-sample.html?m=1


----------



## pdirestajr (Jan 28, 2014)

It's kinda funny as far as Canon & Nikon's digital imaging systems have evolved, people are excited to go back to the beginning and buy into a new APS-C system with an 18-55 kit lens.


----------



## Aglet (Jan 28, 2014)

pdirestajr said:


> It's kinda funny as far as Canon & Nikon's digital imaging systems have evolved, people are excited to go back to the beginning and buy into a new APS-C system with an 18-55 kit lens.



It's a pretty decent kit lens.

*Fuji Canada site has a deal listed; pre-order now with any of their suppliers and get a FREE VERTICAL BATTERY GRIP.*

www.fujifilm.ca/products/digital_cameras/x/fujifilm_x_t1/preorder/index.html

jeez, if I didn't just get a $3k bill from my accountant AND my insurance renewal I'd be all over that!
if I only have to deposit 10-20% to place an order, I just might


----------



## Sella174 (Jan 29, 2014)

canon1dxman said:


> Sella174 said:
> 
> 
> > just the 150~300mm focal length not well represented.
> ...



Nothing and that's my point. If both Fujifilm and the micro-4/3 chaps start making primes of 300mm and longer, then Canon is going to lose their trump card.

However, both of the new cameras from Fujifilm and Olympus, as well as from Sony, support manual focus lenses; and I personally can MF faster and more accurately than the cameras I own can AF. So the lack of lenses is not that big of an issue.


----------



## Sella174 (Jan 29, 2014)

pdirestajr said:


> It's kinda funny as far as Canon & Nikon's digital imaging systems have evolved, people are excited to go back to the beginning and buy into a new APS-C system with an 18-55 kit lens.



The "digital imaging systems" of neither Canon or Nikon have evolved beyond it being basically a film camera with an integrated digital back.


----------



## iron-t (Jan 29, 2014)

I love the control layout. Real aperture rings on lenses (with A setting), ISO dial, shutter dial AND EC dial. Thinking about this as a second camera to complement 5D3. Smaller than a 7D2 will be and cheaper (though this is more than negated by cost of new glass).


----------



## Sella174 (Jan 30, 2014)

iron-t said:


> Smaller than a 7D2 will be and cheaper (*though this is more than negated by cost of new glass*).



Not really, if you consider using each camera for different work and not duplicate lenses. The other factor is that X lenses are designed for APS-C, which isn't the case with *L*-lenses (on the mythical 7DII).

My only choice now is between the X-T1 and the E-M10 ... :-\


----------



## Aglet (Jan 30, 2014)

Sella174 said:


> My only choice now is between the X-T1 and the E-M10 ... :-\



I hear ya, that's a nice little new MFT unit. Looking fwd to trying one myself.

I'm ordering an XT1 but am a bit torn between whether or not I'll get an X-e1 or X-e2 also.
I like the built-in flash of the xe series and the available kitted 18-55mm would provide a little more native X glass for me at this time.
Great deals on the older xe1, if any are still around, but I prefer the hardware updates in the xe2. 
Despite serious GAS, I do not want both xe bodies.. arghh.. decisions. Or arghhh... lack of funds.


----------



## DanielW (Feb 4, 2014)

People seem to like it 

http://www.photographyblog.com/reviews/fujifilm_x_t1_review/


----------



## cm71td (Feb 4, 2014)

I had an X-E1 and sold it. Great lenses, good ergonomics, but it was frustratingly slow focusing and writing to the memory card. Hopefully the phase detect sensors on the new Fuji's will help. Fuji also doesn't have high speed sync with any of their flashes, which is a drag if you want fill-flash with their fast lenses.

If you are looking for small, is the Fuji X-T1 that much smaller than an Canon SL-1 (100D)? I bet the SL-1 focuses faster, and there is a much bigger variety of autofocus lenses and flashes.


----------



## Aglet (Feb 5, 2014)

Money did the talking for me this time, X-e1 with the kit zoom for only $800 is a bit easier for testing than the $1300 xe2 equivalent kit. the difference will get spent on a 35mm f/1.4 lens and maybe an extra battery.

I tried both cameras with the same lenses at my local dealer in bright and dim light. The xe2 was slightly quicker to AF in low light and it gained-up the EVF much better but they both seemed to quit working at about the same level of low light and low contrast - hard to tell when in a hurry but I think the xe1 will suffice for most of my slow-paced shooting. Expanding the AF frame size helped in low light, FWIW.
From my reading it seems the AF pixels in the xe2 provide some AF speed advantage in good light?... Won't matter to me, I have an X-T1 on the way for better performance, if it even offers much of an improvement over the xe2. It's seems to claim better frame rates while tracking a moving subject at least.
I have enough DSLRs that stand a better chance of catching things that move using their more sophisticated AF systems but I have nothing that's truly fast any more. 7D used to hold that position but I sold it.


----------



## moreorless (Feb 5, 2014)

Sella174 said:


> Hey, Nikon, look ... both the shutter and the ISO dials have "A" points.
> 
> Seriously, this camera might be my point of exit regarding Canon ... all the X system still needs is a weather-sealed, internal focusing 50-200mm f/4 lens (OIS optional).



To me the really missed opportunity with both of these cameras is to allow the top dials to be used for auto ISO. I thought on release that the most obvious firmware update for the Df would be a mode where the ISO and shutter speed dials would be used to set auto ISO parameters(max ISO and minimum shutter speed), that would offer a genuine advantage over the current setup. On the Fuji though even that wouldn't be an option as you have the auto mode setting on the ISO dial and no alternative shutter speed readout.

The problem with the X-T1 for me is that it seems to be pulling in two directions. It seems to be viewed as Fuji's "action" camera but to me the controls seem even less suited for that than the Df which is obviously not aimed at sports/wildlife etc use. Unlike the Nikon theres no meter readout from above for starters so no way to keep an eye on your shutter speed unless you give up control of ISO and/or aperture. From the sound of it you can't shift shutter speed to a standard control wheel and I'm guessing a top dial won't be nearly as easy to use at eye level. Also ISO dial being on the top left is far from ideal for action given the longer lenses and Fuji's aperture control being on the lens. With the Df I can at least imagine having my left hand on the left had side of the body to operate the ISO/EC dials, with the Fuji your hand needs to be on the lens.


----------



## Sella174 (Feb 5, 2014)

moreorless said:


> The problem with the X-T1 for me is that ... unlike the Nikon theres no meter readout from above for starters so no way to keep an eye on your shutter speed unless you give up control of ISO and/or aperture. From the sound of it you can't shift shutter speed to a standard control wheel and I'm guessing a top dial won't be nearly as easy to use at eye level. Also ISO dial being on the top left is far from ideal for action given the longer lenses and Fuji's aperture control being on the lens. With the Df I can at least imagine having my left hand on the left had side of the body to operate the ISO/EC dials, with the Fuji your hand needs to be on the lens.



Although I understand your gripe, I cannot see the point. In my experience, when you're manually manipulating all three point of the triangle (ISO, Av & Tv) at the same time, you're also intentionally by-passing the in-camera lightmetering and either winging it or using a more sophisticated handheld meter. Either and whatever, because when this happens, you're also setting up the camera in-hand and not adjusting everything through the viewfinder.


----------



## moreorless (Feb 5, 2014)

Sella174 said:


> moreorless said:
> 
> 
> > The problem with the X-T1 for me is that ... unlike the Nikon theres no meter readout from above for starters so no way to keep an eye on your shutter speed unless you give up control of ISO and/or aperture. From the sound of it you can't shift shutter speed to a standard control wheel and I'm guessing a top dial won't be nearly as easy to use at eye level. Also ISO dial being on the top left is far from ideal for action given the longer lenses and Fuji's aperture control being on the lens. With the Df I can at least imagine having my left hand on the left had side of the body to operate the ISO/EC dials, with the Fuji your hand needs to be on the lens.
> ...



I wouldn't say so, its perfectly possible to use the in camera lightmeter when shooting in manual and I think its a fault in both of these camera's that you can't see its readout from above when doing so. At least with the Df though you can see its readout when your shooting in Av mode via the shutter speed in the LCD. 

When adjusting setting with the camera at eye level though the X-T1 just seems like it would be less ergonomic for me, especially given its intended use. You need to reach up to the top plate to set shutter speed then use the front wheel to fine tune, you need to use your left hand to change ISO ontop of the camera but also to change aperture on the lens thus shifting back and forth.

So shooting fully manual or Tv the Df would be easier to handle at eye level, shooting Av it would be easier to handle both at eye level and offer meter readout from above.

Again for me what I really think Nikon need to do is improve the Df auto ISO mode so the settings can be inputted with the top dials.


----------



## bchernicoff (Feb 5, 2014)

Big sale on Fuji lenses starting on Feb 9:

http://www.fujirumors.com/leaked-all-xf-lens-and-x-body-deals-paper-now-on-fujirumors/


----------



## Aglet (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm looking forward to playing with the Xt1's manual controls and seeing how they interact with the 2 standard electronic control wheels and what sort of customizing and functional crossovers may be available.
Many of Fuji's lenses have aperture rings that also sport an "A" so you can set it there and use one of the electronic control wheels to manage the aperture with your right hand without lowering the camera or doing any fancy hand contortions.
I'd like a toggling lock button for the ISO wheel; tho with the Fuji, you can pretty much leave ISO in auto and let it take care of it according to your auto-iso preference settings.
There are still some compromises, for sure, but this is looking like a very fun and flexible camera to use in a variety of scenarios.


----------



## Aglet (Feb 6, 2014)

bchernicoff said:


> Big sale on Fuji lenses starting on Feb 9:
> 
> http://www.fujirumors.com/leaked-all-xf-lens-and-x-body-deals-paper-now-on-fujirumors/


Great to see. First they generate a fair bit of buzz with their products and now they're making them much more appealing in price.
I've already nabbed some great deals on bundles even before xmas.
Will blow more $ in their direction before the deals end. I'd like a bit more OEM glass.


----------



## Sella174 (Feb 6, 2014)

Yeah, there's a lot of choices coming thick and fast at me ... a Sony A7 with 55mm f/1.8; or an Olympus E-M10 with 25mm f/1.8; or a Fujifilm X-T1 with 35mm F1.4 ... 

And in corner number four, Canon is offering us nothing, zip, zero, zilch.


----------



## Kumakun (Feb 24, 2014)

I've been with Canon since I started (400D-->7D--5DIII). I picked up the Fuji XT-1, and I really like it. I still love my 5DIII and I am not "jumping ship" on Canon; just adding a new member to the team. As to a couple of the issues I noticed people talking about above regarding the ergonomics... I agree that it isn't as easy to use as the 5DIII (although part of that is adjusting to a new camera and system), but I found the trade-offs to offset the "negatives." A few of my general "pros" and "cons" (bad news first):

"Negatives":
-Changing the AF points--I can do this looking through the viewfinder, but the control pad is a bit more finicky than the 5DIII joystick. Also, the small size of the camera means my thumb is kind of sandwiched between my face and the camera when I try to move them around.

-All the rings and dials present lots of opportunities for unintentionally knocking something and changing the settings. In particular, I have found the aperture ring, the exposure comp dial, and the ISO dial to be vulnerable to this. On the positive side, the small size of the camera means it's pretty easy to change quickly without taking my eye away form the camera and the viewfinder kind of doubles as a "heads up display" so it's very easy to reset them. The location of these controls doesn't present the same kind of "facial interference" problems that the AF points do.

-The battery life on the XT-1 sucks. A lot of the reviews say it's good for 350 shots, but I haven't gotten that many out of it. I bought a second battery the day after I got the camera and may pick up a third. For me, having a couple extra batteries solves the problem. But for people who will be unable to frequently recharge batteries, power management might be an issue. (I'm thinking here of people who are going to be backpacking for several days; for someone out shooting for a day around a city an extra battery should be fine).

-New system for me, so obviously I don't have the variety of lenses for the Fuji that I do for the Canon

-The Fuji software is... disappointingly hard to use and non-intuitive

On the plus side:

-I'm very happy with the IQ from the XT-1. (I won't say anything about DR or ISO tests because other people have done those / will do those and frankly I don't really care. I'm plenty happy with the photographs from this camera (and I'm also plenty happy with the IQ from my 5DIII...) 

-the XT-1 is a LOT easier to carry around than the 5DIII. The ergonomic issues mentioned above are more than offset for me by the size and weight advantage in many situations.

-The AF and continuous AF is really good. (Perhaps not as snappy as the 5DIII in very low light situations, but it still works... I'd held off of the earlier Fuji's (particularly the XE-2) because the AF seemed very slow to me). One caveat, I guess--I live in Japan and shoot a lot of matsuri's (festivals and folk dances), often at night. I haven't had the chance to test the continuous AF in those situations yet

-The EVF is as good as you have read; as I mentioned above, there is so much information available that I rarely need to access the Q button (I make most of my changes from the viewfinder).

-A couple new features for me are nice (certainly not exclusive to Fuji--many cameras from Canon and other companies also have them). I have never used a tilt-screen before, which makes shooting low angle a lot more comfortable. Also, the wifi link with my iPhone is pretty cool both as an always-with-me remote and as a way of sharing photos immediately.

As I said at the beginning, I still love my 5DIII and have no plans to "jump systems." But I am going to "split time" between the Canon and the Fuji--especially for a lot of my travel stuff (the Fuji is so much lighter and more convenient for traveling).

Not a technical review (lots of those out there from more knowledgeable sources), but for what it's worth this has been my experience with the XT-1.


----------



## skullyspice (Feb 27, 2014)

Got mine today with the 18-55mm. it is everything I hoped it would be. My first Fuji since the X100 and it is a huge difference. Love it. Not a 5D3 replacement, but his new best friend. Looking forward to adding the 56mm 1.2 next.


----------



## drjlo (Mar 15, 2014)

Kumakun said:


> As I said at the beginning, I still love my 5DIII and have no plans to "jump systems." But I am going to "split time" between the Canon and the Fuji--especially for a lot of my travel stuff (the Fuji is so much lighter and more convenient for traveling).



Which Fuji lens are you using it with? The new Fujinon 56mm f/1.2 looks very cool, and Fuji really seems to listen to their customers for future body and lens improvements.

When I had the Sony A7R here, I remember looking at my shelf full of Canon L glass and thinking, "Wouldn't it be awesome if Canon would make a serious mirrorless body with IQ similar to Fuji, so that I could use all my Canon glass with AF intact, without the hassle and degradation from adapters?" Canon, can you take your head out of the EOS-M2 pile and listen to your customers?


----------



## Aglet (Mar 16, 2014)

Well, I got my mitts on one the other week.
I really like the size and the way it fits in my hands but I do find a lot of little ergonomic niggles bothersome.
Mostly, those little buttons can be vexing and the EV comp dial is a bit too stiff to easily thumb-it while it's up to your eye without using your shutter release finger to assist rotating the dial. Rear control wheel is a little onstructed by a body ridge and the back AF button is similarly awkward with the comfy thumb grip in the way.
Viewfinder is great and the better lenses AF faster than some of my lower end SLR systems.
I'll likely get one simply because I can easily adapt all my old Nikon, Pentax, M42 and other lenses onto it too.

If the buttons aren't improved by then, I can see myself machining and gluing little add-ons to them to make them easier to operate. It would only take about 0.5mm more height on most of them to make them much easier to use, maybe almost 1mm on the AFL button.


----------



## Steve (Mar 16, 2014)

Supposedly the EV dial is stiff because a lot of people complained it was too easy to bump accidentally on the XE1/2.


----------



## Aglet (Mar 17, 2014)

Steve said:


> Supposedly the EV dial is stiff because a lot of people complained it was too easy to bump accidentally on the XE1/2.


I've heard that. I've got XE1s, I think the comp dial on them's just right for stiffness.
I've bumped my 7D's mode dial far more often with worse results.

How to fix the X-T1's basic ergonomics:

taller buttons for easier press
easier to turn EV comp dial
toss the lock button on the ISO dial and make it as stiff as the EV comp dial was
swap the shutter speed dial for a PASM mode dial with a bunch of custom modes without a lock button
rear control wheel should protrude slightly more
re-sculpt thumb-grip for easier access to AFL button

Having to set aperture to far end to activate other modes is just plain goofy, even when you do get used to it but I guess that's a functional compromise made when using an aperture ring which many of us as just as content to adjust with a control wheel instead.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Aglet said:


> I've heard that. I've got XE1s, I think the comp dial on them's just right for stiffness.
> I've bumped my 7D's mode dial far more often with worse results.



I agree, I've never had problems with my X-E1 EV dial either. Maybe it happens more on the X-E2? *shrug*



Aglet said:


> How to fix the X-T1's basic ergonomics:
> 
> swap the shutter speed dial for a PASM mode dial with a bunch of custom modes without a lock button
> 
> Having to set aperture to far end to activate other modes is just plain goofy, even when you do get used to it but I guess that's a functional compromise made when using an aperture ring which many of us as just as content to adjust with a control wheel instead.



The other stuff on the list I can't speak to but these two complaints are kind of against one of the core reasons someone would want to buy a Fuji X series camera. One of the main attractions (besides the killer crop sensor and some nice glass) is the old style manual control layout. I personally don't use the shutter speed dial all that much but I think its pretty cool that the way to set modes on the camera is a physical reminder of the functions themselves, ie setting the shutter speed to "A" puts you in Av, turning the aperture ring to "A" sets you to Tv (or auto if the shutter dial is in "A") and you can switch between the two on the fly just by choosing a setting. Its pretty annoying when I forget that I'm set to Av on my 1dIV, go to change my shutter speed and send my aperture to like f22 by accident. Not something you can do if your aperture dial also controls the aperture dependent mode. I think its pretty elegant.


----------



## Aglet (Mar 19, 2014)

where that elegance breaks down is when using a lens without an aperture ring... you have to spin the control wheel quite a bit to get over to the far end that allows the mode change.
Otherwise, yes, it's a good concept and it certainly works well to slow _me_ down to be a little more careful about taking the shot. Which seems to me a bit like what the Nikon Df was trying to accomplish. Not a bad thing, but it can feel like a handicap if your used to a mode control (dial) you can change in a fraction of a second.


----------



## skullyspice (Mar 20, 2014)

Cheeseburger shot with the X-T1 today. really enjoying this camera, especially being the jpeg shooter that I am. won't replace my 5D3 but they make an excellent pair.


----------



## Steve (Mar 22, 2014)

Aglet said:


> where that elegance breaks down is when using a lens without an aperture ring... you have to spin the control wheel quite a bit to get over to the far end that allows the mode change.
> Otherwise, yes, it's a good concept and it certainly works well to slow _me_ down to be a little more careful about taking the shot. Which seems to me a bit like what the Nikon Df was trying to accomplish. Not a bad thing, but it can feel like a handicap if your used to a mode control (dial) you can change in a fraction of a second.



Ah, fair enough. I don't have a lens without the aperture ring so it's never been something I've dealt with.


----------



## skullyspice (Apr 10, 2014)

added the new 56mm 1.2 to the X-T1 today. super sharp and super bokeh.


----------



## Sella174 (Apr 10, 2014)

Ordered my X-T1 some weeks ago, but FUJIFILM South Africa doesn't have any stock left ... all sold out! :'( So I'm using this time to sell ALL my Canon gear for maximum profit. ;D


----------



## Aglet (Apr 14, 2014)

I've been too busy with boring stuff that needs doing to partake of any deliberate shooting for months now. As such, I also find it much easier to carry one small bag with a pair of Xe1s + xt1 with 35/1.4, 18-55 and 50-230 lenses mounted plus a 27mm in the pocket. ONE light little bag instead of a boot full of gear I used to carry and I'm adequately covered for any impromtu shooting opportunity along my route. All my PentNikCanon gear now sits around a lot more than it used to. I hope this trend continues, it's a lot faster to pack and unpack now.


----------



## Aglet (Apr 14, 2014)

Sella174 said:


> .. time to sell ALL my Canon gear for maximum profit. ;D



I'm thinking of cutting my losses and dumping my pricier SLR gear while it still has good resale value.
The mirrorless trend is a wave I'm gonna ride. Got the Fuji, looking at Sony and considering Olympus. Sorta hoping Pentax will make a 24MP APS-C ML with IBIS but a short flange distance so I can adapt plenty of old glass and have stabilization. IBIS is the only thing I find I miss on the Fuji when using old Pentax and screw-mount lenses.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 14, 2014)

skullyspice said:


> added the new 56mm 1.2 to the X-T1 today. super sharp and super bokeh.



Beautiful shot. 

If you have time, would you pls show a photo or two of X-t1 + 56mm f1.2 combo :


----------



## Sella174 (Apr 14, 2014)

Aglet said:


> ... a pair of Xe1s + xt1 with 35/1.4, 18-55 and 50-230 lenses mounted plus a 27mm in the pocket.



Ah, just the person to ask ... I'm on the fence whether to get the 35mm or the 27mm lens (only have enough dinero for either, not both). The 27mm seems a very nice, compact lens for everyday, carry-everywhere use; whereas the 35mm is, well, the 35mm lens.

Also, the 50-230mm or 55-200mm question ...


----------



## skullyspice (Apr 15, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> skullyspice said:
> 
> 
> > added the new 56mm 1.2 to the X-T1 today. super sharp and super bokeh.
> ...



sure thing!


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 15, 2014)

skullyspice said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > skullyspice said:
> ...



Beautiful camera, thanks 

I sold my X100s 3 months ago :'( I love the layout of this camera. Look forward to see FF version.


----------



## Aglet (Apr 15, 2014)

Sella174 said:


> Ah, just the person to ask ... I'm on the fence whether to get the 35mm or the 27mm lens (only have enough dinero for either, not both). The 27mm seems a very nice, compact lens for everyday, carry-everywhere use; whereas the 35mm is, well, the 35mm lens.
> 
> Also, the 50-230mm or 55-200mm question ...



Ahhh.. tough question for me to answer. I was similarly on the fence until most Fuji gear went on a really good sale for a stretch earlier this year so I got both, the 27 first.

If you want/need light and compact, the 27 is a good choice.
If you don't mind the 18-55 zoom, it covers that range well enough.
The 35/1.4 is just a little "special" and certainly can AF in much lower light than the others because of the larger aperture when using CDAF so that's an advantage. That large aperture is primarily great for some nice OOF blur that the 27 and 18-55 can't provide quite as much of. It's a nice lens for centered-subject shots with large aperture so the softer borders and corners disappear into the blur.

I don't intend to buy into all the other large aperture and pricey primes being offered at this time. I still have my SLR kit for those features.
I do find Fui's 14, 23 and 56mm lenses to be very compelling but I can buy some interesting glass for my D800s for that price too!


Here's the whole (in)decision history.

I started, last year, with an Xa1 kitted with the 16-50; a very good, small, light, if slow, lens and I was impressed with the overall IQ of the system. It is/was my intent to convert this body for IR use.

Late Dec I got an XM1 with dual lens kit which included the 50-230mm and other valuable stuff in a bundle I couldn't pass up. I might still sell the XM1 + 16-50 as I don't need 2 compact, non-EVF bodies and the difference between them AFA IQ is concerned is minimal, the XM1 seems to have lower high ISO chroma noise tho. Whenever I convert one of them to IR tho, it'll still be nice to have a regular one around to handle some of the tripod + adapted lens work. That tilt display is really handy and I have a bunch of vintage lenses I'm eager to try with adapters.

Then, I wanted something much more compact than these zooms so the 27mm, on a half price sale, fit the bill. Attached to the the xa/m1 it makes a nearly pocketable solution and IQ is pretty good tho I found I've used it rather little so far. Not because it's not a great little combo, I've just had a bunch of non-photo priorities chewing up my time the last few months and that's likely to continue, to my dismay.

Shortly after that I nabbed excellent deals on XE1s with the 18-55 lens kits.

I REALLY like the simple and effective controls on the XA1 and XM1 but when a friend brought his XE1+35/1.4 for me to try I was very sold on the EVF and how (relatively) small and light the Fuji 35 is. I didn't really intend to buy much Fuji system glass but I thought the 35 was certainly worth the (reduced) price because it was smaller and lighter than adapting a Nikon-mount Sigma 35/1.4 plus it would have fast AF vs MF. The images my friend took with his helped clinch the deal; I like the way the Fuji 35/1.4 renders a scene.

If being compact is not a requirement, the 18-55 kit zoom does a perfectly good job of filling in for the 27 prime with far more versatility, if not quite as sharp.

I didn't want the larger heavier 55-200 while I still have some SLR gear that covers that range better the way I'd normally use it.
I've got surprisingly sharp results from the 50-230, tho I've only used it a little so far. I do have a couple shots I have to re-examine as the bokeh was, well, strange, and in a way I've not seen before so might be something to do with the Xtrans sensor rather than the lens. Still, the lens is slow but works well enough to provide that focal range when I want it. I've been considering the 55-200 for the larger aperture and faster AF + better support by the XT1 (LMO + faster AF) but when I think I'll be after more speed and image quality I'll likely use an SLR with a long lens. Fuji's prices returning back to normal sealed that decision!

What I really want to see is how the new WR lenses will be priced and how they'll perform. I will then compare that to the Pentax WR gear I have and that's when I decide if the XT1 has a future in my bag or not.
For what I wanted from the Fuji system, the XA1 and XE1 are adequate. XE2 would be even sweeter but I won't upgrade unless the XE2 price drops a lot. The XT1 is a bit of overkill but I do enjoy the camera, despite its interface that's not quite the way I think it should have been done.

Overall I'm really enjoying the Fuji equipment, it's smaller, lighter, very capable and also fun to use. i really like that what I see in the viewfinder is pretty much what I get as a final result; less reliance on experience (or guesswork if using Pentax?) for compensating a shot compared to using an SLR. That just makes the process faster and easier, especially when the camera is as easy to use as the XE series.
Battery life is shorter but when I'm on the road I don't have time to shoot a lot anyway so the battery life if acceptable for that kind of use.

To add some extra confusion to the mix, i went to my local shop to handle an Olympus OMD E-M10 today... I like it too. Very small and compact but feels surprisingly heavy, or at least it gives a real feeling of density. It handles OK for a tiny camera but I find that my aging eyeballs have a hard time seeing what all the buttons are and the display graphics are also small. I hate to have to carry my glasses with me too! 
AF with the kit lens was really quick, felt more responsive than the Fujis... and it has IBIS.

I also want to try the Sony a6000 when it arrives here. Another excellent for the price unit tho I doubt I'll go for that when I already have a D5300 in that league and I don't yet want another lens system to buy unless the body is really appealing to use. I've got more gear than I need at the moment so I can sit by and let prices drop and maybe Ricoh-Pentax will bring out an APSC or FF ML body with IBIS in the near future. I'm still partial to Pentax at times.


----------



## Sella174 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks, it really helps. 

Good call on seeing what the WR lenses bring. If FUJIFILM brings out a weather-sealed, internal zoom lens in the 50~200mm range (constant f/4 would be sufficient), that'll be my choice.

A friend of mine ditched all his Canon gear in favour of Pentax and is slowly acquiring the WR lenses he needs. It doesn't rain very often here where I live, but when it does he's outside with his Pentax gear taking beautiful pictures while my Canon stuff sits on the shelf.

I ordered the X-T1 about four weeks ago ... they said they'll have stock in about two or three weeks. Then I'm going to try the MF lenses first. I still have all my old Takumar lenses, including a 24mm.

I was thinking of also getting the X-M1 as a carry-everywhere camera, possibly with the 27mm lens. Comments?


----------



## Sella174 (Apr 24, 2014)

One day after making the previous post, the camera store called and said my X-T1 had arrived. I've been playing with it for eight days now (two of which were in pouring rain), using my old Asahi Takumar lenses as my only lenses, i.e. MF all the way. My assessment, seeing that this is a forum dedicated to Canon gear, and you may freely quote me, is simply: "Goodbye Canon."


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 24, 2014)

Sella174 said:


> One day after making the previous post, the camera store called and said my X-T1 had arrived. I've been playing with it for eight days now (two of which were in pouring rain), using my old Asahi Takumar lenses as my only lenses, i.e. MF all the way. My assessment, seeing that this is a forum dedicated to Canon gear, and you may freely quote me, is simply: "Goodbye Canon."



Bye.


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 24, 2014)

Sella174 said:


> One day after making the previous post, the camera store called and said my X-T1 had arrived. I've been playing with it for eight days now (two of which were in pouring rain), using my old Asahi Takumar lenses as my only lenses, i.e. MF all the way. My assessment, seeing that this is a forum dedicated to Canon gear, and you may freely quote me, is simply: "Goodbye Canon."



You were using old bodies ! I think you might have felt differently if you'd had a 6D for instance. I have to say that the 30D was the worst DSLR I ever used in the EOS range; I dont know what Canon altered between that one and the 20D, but the 20 was better for noise in skys etc. 

Anyway I hope you enjoy the Fuji. My very first slr was an old Fuji ST 701 so I have a romantic attachment to them, but over time I have come to the conclusion Canon makes the best all-round system.


----------



## Aglet (May 24, 2014)

Sella174 said:


> One day after making the previous post, the camera store called and said my X-T1 had arrived. I've been playing with it for eight days now (two of which were in pouring rain), using my old Asahi Takumar lenses as my only lenses, i.e. MF all the way. My assessment, seeing that this is a forum dedicated to Canon gear, and you may freely quote me, is simply: "Goodbye Canon."



I really like shooting with my pile of Fuji gear. The Xt1 is nice small and very capable little camera. A bit of a battery hog but that's to be expected.
Still I went out on a shoot recently and have to say, overall, I still have a slight preference for shooting my D800s and other high quality SLR bodies.
However, if I want to travel light, an xt1, 2 xe1s and half a dozen lenses fit in a tiny little nylon bag with spare batteries, charger, blower bulb and some filters that would easily qualify as carry-on luggage and I can tote around all day without getting tired.
The Fujis are, so far for me, THE best compromise of image quality per size and weight and I'll confidently put them up against any Canon FF for the kind of shots I usually need to take.


----------

